# Hog Wild Festival - Mobile,AL (March 11th and 12th)



## bdavis81 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey guys. Was wondering if anyone from the area was planning on going to the Hog Wild Festival next weekend? This will be my 4th year participating and it's always a great time. Hope to get to talk to Johnny Trigg again. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.bbqmobile.net/


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 2, 2011)

Man i sure wish we had a event call Hog Wild Festival   just nothing like that around me. But sure does sound like a lot of fun.. Good luck to all that enter


----------



## cassman (Mar 2, 2011)

BDavis81, Thanks for posting this. I live in Mary Esther, FL . I may make it over there it's only a couple of hours away. I haven't entered any contest yet but i need to. I need to work some one who has done it before i have the smoker. What's you Team name?


----------



## bdavis81 (Mar 2, 2011)

Cassman said:


> BDavis81, Thanks for posting this. I live in Mary Esther, FL . I may make it over there it's only a couple of hours away. I haven't entered any contest yet but i need to. I need to work some one who has done it before i have the smoker. What's you Team name?


Hey Cassman, hope you can make it. Our team name is Jackson Hewitt BBQ. We usually enter the Backyard division since the entry is cheaper and we get to directly help raise money for United Cerebral Palsy. Highest we've placed is 2nd chicken(backyard), 3rd ribs(backyard), and 4th sauce(entire festival).

Backyard only has 2 meat categories (chicken,ribs), but you're given a couple of pork shoulders to cook and give out to the patrons of the festival for free. You can enter any of the other categories you want (sauce,dessert,seafood,etc.).

It is a great time and you get to meet a ton of nice people. If you see us out there, stop by and introduce yourself. We'll let you try some of our hard work.


----------



## cassman (Mar 3, 2011)

BDavis, If make there I will definitely make it a point to find you guys. I have been wanting to do a competition but i don't want to enter one green and have to learn on the fly. If I see you there maybe you could share some pointers. Thanks for invite and Good Luck.


----------



## vegas_frak (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll be there in semi-pro. Our team name is Double-M Smokin' Q.  My company G.A. West & Co., Inc. sponsors me.  Last year in backyard we placed 8th overall.

Good luck this year maybe we can meet each other. If you make it by our tent I'll be the guy with the bodacious side burns..LOL

Mark C


----------



## wavector (Mar 13, 2011)

Vegas_Frak said:


> I'll be there in semi-pro. Our team name is Double-M Smokin' Q.  My company G.A. West & Co., Inc. sponsors me.  Last year in backyard we placed 8th overall.
> 
> Good luck this year maybe we can meet each other. If you make it by our tent I'll be the guy with the bodacious side burns..LOL
> 
> Mark C




 Sorry I missed you this year. We have a friend that had the Dragon Smoker and that's where the girlfriend and I were.


----------

